# ti bike cleat screws?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I need replacement screws for clipless pedal. Do they sell in Ti? where? I am not doing this to save weight


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

What's the advantage of ti screws for this application? Water resistance?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I got some for my Time pedals a while back it ended up saving about a gram a shoe over the steel ones but was more of a pain in the @$$ since the ti screws were not allen head but torx. They were off in no time.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll just throw this out there. Titanium is a brittle metal. You could break a screw off in you shoe. Now how fun would it be to drill out a titanium screw to save 1gram. Don't forget the anti seize. I know it's not ti on ti, but I would'nt chance it


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*cleat screws stripping*



CurbDestroyer said:


> I'll just throw this out there. Titanium is a brittle metal. You could break a screw off in you shoe. Now how fun would it be to drill out a titanium screw to save 1gram. Don't forget the anti seize. I know it's not ti on ti, but I would'nt chance it


I had problems installing (allen key tool slips on screw- hole too shallow for me), bolts
loosened unless I overtorqued them (might have contributed by walking). (time rxe)
I never had problem with old time pedal cleats. maybe my bad installation technique.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

steel515 said:


> I had problems installing (allen key tool slips on screw- hole too shallow for me), bolts
> loosened unless I overtorqued them (might have contributed by walking). (time rxe)
> I never had problem with old time pedal cleats. maybe my bad installation technique.


I use loc-tite (Blue) on the cleat's screw threads to keep them from loosening. Also if your mounting new cleats on new shoes, after you mount them the first time, let them sit, then go back and tighten them again a few minute later. After the first round of tightening everything will seat in and it will let the pressure off the cleat's screw, so you will have to re-tighten them. . . . just my experience. 

As far as the topic goes I don't think ti screws in your shoes are worth the expense


----------



## bikerchyck (Jan 27, 2009)

I got some ti cleat bolts from Hyperbolts a while back, perhaps they can still be found there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I like to use bolts that have a hex head, no problems with those stripping out so far. Never tried titanium, but stainless steel isn't that hard to find.


----------

